# Basement Shop Heat



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello, I live in an older home built in 1900 and the basement isn't real warm during the winter. 

I have my shop in a 12x30 area with 7' ceilings. I have a dust collector so I don't make a lot of dust, and I don't spray any finishes.

I am needing to get a heater to take the chill of.

I have did some searching but most talk is about larger shops with gas heaters. I'm looking for a electric space heater I guess.

Not real hot on the gas burning radiant heaters. So..I'm wondering what would be a good Electric heater to get . Leaning toward the Oil Filled space heaters. 

Has anyone used oil filled heater ?
Or would I be better getting a Electric Radiant heater of some kind ?

Suggestions on a good/safe space heater for my basement shop ?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Basement temps should be pretty consistent. I would first start with making sure it is well sealed, hard to heat a space that isn't tight. I've found for my garage shop that a couple of small electric space heaters can make it quite comfortable out there. Once all of the equipment is running, and I'm active it actually gets hot and I turn them off. I like the idea of the electric/oil heaters, the ones I have are just cheap electric space heaters.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Like Shoot Sum said sealing is so important. Don't know where you are located but here in northern Illinois basements can be quite cold in the winter if they are not insulated.
A nice benefit of an insulated basement is warm floors on the main level and reduced heating bills .
Pose your question on this forum http://www.diychatroom.com/f3/ and you'll get a wealth of info on how to do it.
After insulating my basement temps are 65/66 ( main floor at 73f) with the basement registers slightly open.
I know I didn't answer you question , but I've lived in some pretty old houses over the years that looking back I should have just spent the money to insulate....even most newer houses can benefit from sealing.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I have an oil filled heater and love it. 
It takes a little time for it to get the heat flowing but once there it really kicks it out and doesn't draw an overly large amount of power. Be sure you use a good extension cord if you have to have it, an under rated cord will heat up at the plug and ruin the heater plug at the very least.


----------

